

Turncoats - Should You Hire Your Competitors' Employees? - mollylynn
http://www.infochachkie.com/turncoats-are-turncoats/
Competitor employees clearly can provide significant insights to your company. However, what does jumping ship from a competitor to your company say about the employee's character?
======
simonsays
There are obviously circumstances when hiring people who once worked for a
competitor do make sense.

However, I agree that anyone who wants to join your company with a vendetta
against their former employer is likely trouble.

